# Withdrawing 401k



## Juddalenko (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi there,

I am an Australian and I lived in Michigan from 2002 - 2005. My employer made contributions to my 401k which I would like to withdraw (if there is any left!). Who do I contact to find out what is in my 401k and to have any remaining monies transferred to me? 

As a sidebar - the company I worked for is no longer in business that I can see, so contacting them is not an option.

My kindest thanks for advice in advance...

Nick


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When you left, you should have received some information about your 401K plan - and your options regarding leaving it in place, or transferring it to a new plan (401K with a new employer or an IRA). In the meantime, they should have been sending you regular reports (say, quarterly) showing you your balances, earnings, etc.

Do you have any paperwork left from the plan? There should be some indication where the plan was set up (often a large investment company like Fidelity or Vanguard, or through a bank or something). Ultimately, you'll need to contact the investment agency that holds the account - or, if the company was bought out, you could try contacting the buyer to see what happened to the 401K.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

